# Textdatei Laden



## styler2go (28. März 2008)

Ich möchte eine textdatei

(http://styler2go.bplaced.net/test.txt)

in ein Label laden lassen,w en das programm startet.
Wie macht man so etwas?


----------



## Duke43 (29. März 2008)

Hier wie ich es bei meinem Programm gemacht habe:


```
'Deklaration
Dim Temp As String
Dim DateiName As String
Dim DateiNr As Integer

'Programmteil
DateiName = "Y:\Pfad\Datei.txt"
DateiNr = FreeFile

'Datei wird geöffnet
Open DateiName For Input As DateiNr
            'Hier wird die Zeile in der Variable Temp zwischengespeichert
            Line Input #DateiNr, Temp
'Datei wird geschlossen
Close

'Der Inhalt von Temp in das Label geschrieben
lblLabel.Caption = Temp
```


Das funktioniert für eine Zeile. Bei mehreren Zeilen habe ich ein Textfeld genommen und es folgendermaßen gelöst:


```
'Standarddialog für die Dateiauswahl
    CommonDialog1.Filter = "*.txt (Textdateien)|*.txt"
    CommonDialog1.ShowOpen
    txtStatistsikfile.Text = CommonDialog1.FileName

'Wie oben
    DateiName = CommonDialog1.FileName
    DateiNr = FreeFile

    Open DateiName For Input As DateiNr
            'Schleife zum Auslesen bis zum Ende der Datei
            Do While Not EOF(DateiNr)
                Line Input #DateiNr, Temp
                'Schreiben der Zeile in das Textfeld
                'Textfeld = Textfeld + neue Zeile + Zeilenumbruch
                txtTextfeld.Text = txtTextfeld.Text & Temp & vbNewLine
                'Textfeld nach unten scrollen
                txtTextfeld.SelStart = Len(txtTextfeld.Text)
            Loop
        Close
```

Dabei brauchst du zusätzlich "Microsoft Common Dialog", in der Toolleiste: Rechtsklick, Komponenten und den MCD markieren. Dann nur auf dein Form ziehen und er ist im Programm mit nutzbar. Und denk dran, beim Textfeld die Eigenschaft "multiline" auf True zu setzen 

Hoffe konnte dir helfen


----------



## DrSoong (30. März 2008)

Nochmal, da ja der Post leider weg ist.

@Duke43: styler2go spricht davon, eine Datei online runterzuladen, dein Code ist für lokale Dateien.

@styler2go: Wie gesagt, das INet-Control ist dein Freund, damit kannst du ganz einfach Dateien runterladen.


Der Doc!


----------



## styler2go (30. März 2008)

Ich habe jetzt schon fast alles versuch - aber das geht einfach nicht.
1. Bekomm ich die Picture Boy nicht raus und
2. wenn ich es sogar 1:1 übernehme, kommt ein Fehler bei 


```
Inet1.AccessType = icDirect
```

Was kann ich noch tun? Könnte mir einer in ICQ oder hier schritt für schritt das erklären? Es funktioniert einfch nicht... 

icq: 403667487


----------



## DrSoong (30. März 2008)

Ich lad dir heute Abend ein funktionierendes Beispiel hoch, hab hier momentan kein VB.


Der Doc!


----------



## DrSoong (30. März 2008)

So, wie versprochen ein Beispiel.


Der Doc!


----------



## styler2go (31. März 2008)

Vielen dank es funktzioniert jetzt alles. Kann man jetzt noch einstellen dass dann ein Label rot anzeigt: Neue Updates.
(visible funktion usw. kann ich)
Allerdings ist die Updatefunktion auf einer anderen Form und auf der Hauptform soll man dann ein Label sehen,das sagt dass eine neue Version verfügbar ist und man doch bitte mal den "Nach Updates Checken" Button drücken soll um weiter Infos zu erhalten.

Ist das möglich mit:

If ... Then
...
...
End If?
(Wenn ja wie)

(ich arbeite eigentlich mit vb 08 aber wegen dem Mediensteuerelement und so musste ich auf Vb6 zurückgreifen.)
Viel Text ein Sinn:

Ein Label soll sagen dass man nach Updates checken soll weil womöglich welche verfügbar sind.

Fettes thanks @ DrSoong Funktzioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## DrSoong (31. März 2008)

Wäre ja ganz einfach, die Farbe eines Labels stellt man ja mit der *.ForeColor*-Eigenschaft ein.

Um auf ein Label auf einer anderen Form zuzugreifen, stell einfach den Formnamen vorna:

```
'irgend ein Code auf Form2
Form1.Label1.Caption = "Text auf Form 1 geändert"
```


Der Doc!


----------



## styler2go (31. März 2008)

So einen hätte ich dann noch. Auf Knopfdruck läd er dann die nuene version runter (.exe) Wie geht das? Wäre nett wenn es nun schnell gehen würde mir bleibt nich tmehr viel zeit bis dass veröffentlicht werden muss.


----------

